# You'd get up in the morning with no memory



## Necsus

Buondì, forum! Rieccomi con una domanda dal film 'Albert Nobbs', Irlanda dell'800.
La costruzione della frase mi suggerisce che l'impersonale "You'd get up" si riferisca ai figli, però la logica mi dice che sarebbe più portato il padre a non ricordare la mattina dopo quello che è successo la sera, vista l'ubriachezza. Potete aiutarmi a dipanare la matassa? È possibile che i figli siano talmente abituati alle botte da non ricordarsene? Ma se non ne aveva neppure memoria, perché Joe avrebbe dovuto pensare di uccidere il padre? Ecco le battute:

JOE TO HELEN:
My Da, now there was a boozer. A fierce hoor for the drink. None of us ever slept. We'd be lying there, shivering with the fright, waiting for him to come home. Knowing that if he did -- there'd be no place to hide. You'd get up in the morning with no memory of him beat the stuffing out of us the night before. You know what kept me from killing him?
HELEN TO JOE:
What?
JOE TO HELEN:
The thoughts of getting on a boat and hopping it to America.


----------



## You little ripper!

Necsus said:


> Buondì, forum! Rieccomi con una domanda dal film 'Albert Nobbs', Irlanda dell'800.
> La costruzione della frase mi suggerisce che l'impersonale "You'd get up" si riferisca ai figli, però la logica mi dice che sarebbe più portato il padre a non ricordare la mattina dopo quello che è successo la sera, vista l'ubriachezza. Potete aiutarmi a dipanare la matassa? È possibile che i figli siano talmente abituati alle botte da non ricordarsene? Ma se non ne aveva neppure memoria, perché Joe avrebbe dovuto pensare di uccidere il padre? Ecco le battute:
> 
> JOE TO HELEN:
> My Da, now there was a boozer. A fierce hoor for the drink. None of us ever slept. We'd be lying there, shivering with the fright, waiting for him to come home. Knowing that if he did -- there'd be no place to hide. You'd get up in the morning with no memory of him beat the stuffing out of us the night before. You know what kept me from killing him?
> HELEN TO JOE:
> What?
> JOE TO HELEN:
> The thoughts of getting on a boat and hopping it to America.


Necsus, it must be referring to the father, otherwise Joe wouldn't be remembering that all the kids 'would lie there shivering with the fright, waiting for him to come home'. He should have said, _You'd get up in the morning with *him having* no memory of beat*(ing)* the stuffing out of us the night before. _Grammar tends to be put on the back burner when people get emotional. They also abbreviate when it's obvious what they mean.


----------



## luway

Forse ci sono! Direi che si tratta proprio di ciò che accadeva a Joe e fratelli, non al padre, e il senso è questo (poi modificherai tu la traduzione, Necsus): "... Sapendo che se l'avesse fatto [se il padre fosse tornato a casa], non ci sarebbe stato (per noi) un solo posto dove nascondersi. (E quindi poi [come conseguenza del pestaggio]) ci si sarebbe alzati/ci saremmo alzati al mattino senza alcuna memoria di lui che ci aveva fatto sputare sangue per le botte la notte prima. (...)"

Quella parte che non ti torna riguarda una possibilità, o il fatto che questo accadeva solo quando lui (il padre) effettivamente tornava completamente ubriaco e li ammazzava di botte, così tanto che poi al mattino finivano addirittura per non averne memoria. Direi che usa quell'immagine per spiegare che li pestava davvero di brutto (chissà, magari gli avrà procurato anche delle commozioni cerebrali), tanto da stordirli completamente...

Che ne dici/dite, suona adesso?


----------



## Necsus

Ah, quindi il dubbio si ripropone nelle vostre interpretazioni... L'inghippo dovrebbe stare, come dice Charles, nel passaggio "with no memory of him beat", che evidentemente può essere letto sia "senza che lui si ricordasse", sia "senza ricordarsi di lui che". 
@ Luway, per logica, come dicevo, sembrerebbe il padre il soggetto maggiormente predisposto a non ricordare. E se la lettura di Charles è valida, la costruzione potrebbe essere giustificata dal linguaggio molto colloquiale di Joe.


----------



## luway

Necsus said:


> Ah, quindi il dubbio si ripropone nelle vostre interpretazioni... L'inghippo dovrebbe stare, come dice Charles, nel passaggio "with no memory of him beat", che evidentemente può essere letto sia "senza che lui si ricordasse", sia "senza ricordarsi di lui che".
> @ Luway, per logica, come dicevo, sembrerebbe il padre il soggetto maggiormente predisposto a non ricordare. E se la lettura di Charles è valida, la costruzione potrebbe essere giustificata dal linguaggio molto colloquiale di Joe.



Sinceramente, da quando l'ho letta come ti ho spiegato io non ho più dubbi: Joe prima elenca cosa accadeva di solito quando lo aspettavano e poi dice che nell'eventualità lui effettivamente tornasse a casa per loro c'erano talmente tante botte da stordirli al punto di risvegliarsi il giorno dopo senza ricordare nulla.

La costruzione grammaticale fila bene letta così. Che all'improvviso, mentre sta raccontando dell'esperienza che vivevano lui e i suoi fratelli, dica cosa capitava al padre, mi pare molto meno probabile (oltre al fatto che, come giustamente diceva C.C.) significherebbe che il testo è stato scritto molto male.

Davvero non ti suona come la intendo io, o forse non sono riuscita a spiegarmi?   Spero arrivi qualcun altro a farlo perché, davvero, in questo caso il problema era solo apparente, vedrai, è più semplice di quanto sembri 

ps: Nec, prova a tradurla, a me si è chiarita nel farlo, fintanto che solo la leggevo avevo il tuo stesso dubbio...


----------



## Necsus

Non ho nessuna difficoltà a crederti, Luway, la tua è un'ottima analisi, ma la logica continua a suggerirmi l'altra soluzione. Del resto, se i bambini effettivamente rimuovessero l'episodio e dimenticassero ogni volta le botte ricevute la sera prima, perché poi dovrebbero aspettare tremanti il ritorno del padre e pensare che non esiste nessun posto in cui nascondersi per sfuggirgli?


----------



## luway

Necsus said:


> Non ho nessuna difficoltà a crederti, Luway, la tua è un'ottima analisi, ma la logica continua a suggerirmi l'altra soluzione. Del resto, se i bambini effettivamente rimuovessero l'episodio e dimenticassero ogni volta le botte ricevute la sera prima, perché poi dovrebbero aspettare tremanti il ritorno del padre e pensare che non esiste nessun posto in cui nascondersi per sfuggirgli?



Non voglio insistere, ma credo di capire perché ti dà dubbi... prova a vederla come una descrizione letterale solo in parte, cioè per enfatizzare la violenza che subivano. Magari, come dicevo, poi poteva pure accadere che al mattino fossero ancora così storditi dalle botte da non ricordare nulla, ma non è che lui intenda dire che ogni giorno tutto si azzerava e loro iniziavano la giornata come nulla fosse. Al contrario: la iniziavano uscendo da uno stato semi-comatoso, così pesti da non riuscire nemmeno a ricordare bene cosa esattamente fosse accaduto loro... E, questo succedeva quando il padre rientrava la sera (quella parte di frase che precede la parte dubbia pare suggerire che non sempre tornava a casa. Ma quando tornava, era l'inferno per loro).

Ad ogni modo, ora ho voluto solo cercare di spiegarlo meglio. Se non ti convince né la costruzione grammaticale né il senso non posso fare molto di più 
(ma so che lasciandola decantare un po', o ascoltando altre voci che la spiegano magari meglio di me, prenderà senso alla fine )


----------



## Matrap

Ciao a tutti

Devo dire che sono dello stesso parere di Luway (tranne per una diversa interpretazione di "knowing that if he did", che per me si riferisce al fatto di ubriacarsi e non di tornare a casa. Non vedo perché non sarebbe divuto rincasare, al massimo per quanto alcolizzato poteva esserci sempre una minima speranza che una sera non fosse ubriaco fradicio...). Potrei benissimo sbagliarmi però eh.
Tornando al contendere vero e proprio vorrei esprimere un mio dubbio: se fosse riferito al padre non si dovrebbe dire:
_You'd get up in the morning with you/yourself* having* no memory of beat*(ing)* the stuffing out of us the night before._ O forse sarebe più correto dire: "You'd get up in the morning with no memory of you/yourself beating....Cioè se tu fossi nostro padre "ti sveglieresti al mattino senza che tu abbia alcun ricordo di averci pestato ecc...al contrario se fosse riferito ai figli, secondo il mio ragionamento, sarebbe giustificato quell'"him".

Ma magari ho frainteso tutto e nel caso me ne scuso.


----------



## luway

Quello che può confondere le idee credo sia la sequenza di soggetti, che cambia: all'inizio Joe parla del padre, poi di 'noi', poi di 'lui' e poi c'è questo 'tu'. Ma in realtà 'you' qui va letto come impersonale, se fosse 'one' forse darebbe dubbi, no?


_My Da, now there was a boozer. A fierce hoor for the drink. None of us  ever slept. We'd be lying there, shivering with the fright, waiting for  him to come home. Knowing that if he did -- there'd be no place to hide.  You'd get up in the morning with no memory of him beat the stuffing out  of us the night before. You know what kept me from killing him?_

_Mio papà, be', lui era un ubriacone. Così accanito da vendersi per il bere_ [o quel che è]_. Nessuno di noi dormiva mai. Noi stavamo distesi là, rabbrividendo di paura, aspettando che lui tornasse a casa. Sapendo che se l'avesse fatto, non ci sarebbe stato alcun posto in cui nasconderci/si. Ci si sarebbe/Ti saresti alzato al mattino senza alcuna memoria del suo pestarti tanto da farti sputare le budella. Sai cosa mi tratteneva dall'ammazzarlo?_


Se invece la leggo pensando che il soggetto di quella parte fosse il padre, sinceramente non la sento scorrere, c'è un salto improvviso. Joe sta parlando comunque della sua esperienza, sta dicendo quanto era grande la violenza che loro subivano, non quello che accadeva al padre, diventerebbe una congettura pensare che siccome era ubriaco si addormentava immemore...

_Mio papà, be', lui era un ubriacone. Così accanito da vendersi per  il bere_ [o quel che è]_. Nessuno di noi dormiva mai. Noi stavamo distesi  là, rabbrividendo di paura, aspettando che lui tornasse a casa. Sapendo  che se l'avesse fatto, non ci sarebbe stato alcun posto in cui  nasconderci/si. ??? Lui si sarebbe alzato al mattino senza alcuna  memoria del suo pestarci tanto da farci sputare le budella. Sai cosa mi  tratteneva dall'ammazzarlo?_

Lo sentite lo stacco, lì dei punti esclamativi? Fin lì parlava della loro esperienza in quelle notti di paura e improvvisamente invece parla di lui/del padre che al mattino si sveglia bel bello? Al di là della costruzione che come già detto sarebbe sbagliata nell'originale, se anche fosse così come scritto qui su comunque non la senterei scorrere bene quanto la parte che precede.


@ Matrap: così come parrebbe più logico pensare che è un alcolista che al mattino non ricorda ciò che ha fatto, piuttosto che una famiglia in sua balia (se non si considera che è stato detto per significare l'alto grado di violenza fisica, tale da stordire completamente), allo stesso modo sono d'accordo con te che sarebbe più logico pensare che una persona, alcolista o no, comunque torna a casa ogni sera e magari non lo farà sempre da ubriaco. Ma io leggo senza tanti dubbi che quel 'if he did' sta solo per 'se fosse tornato a casa' perché me lo dice quanto precede (cioè: 'if he did' _what_? => what = _to come home_ in 'waiting for him to come home', si suppone ubriaco data la descrizione iniziale del personaggio, e comunque se tornava eran botte da orbi). Poi certo, se ci mettiamo a ragionare su una storia del genere possiamo invece immaginare come nella realtà la vita di una tale famiglia potrebbe essere e magari non useremmo quel tipo di descrizione. Però, di nuovo, io qui mi sto attenendo a quello che la costruzione della frase ci dice, non tanto a cosa sembrerebbe avere più senso per me nella realtà. (E una volta tanto, come dicevo a Necsus, sinceramente non ho molti dubbi sul senso delle varie parti del discorso, mi verrebbero proprio solo se mi mettessi a riflettere sulla verosimiglianza della storia, il che posso evitare di farlo dicendomi che l'autore ha deciso in un certo modo, e tant'è)

Ciao a tutti, buona serata


----------



## rrose17

My 2 cents.
I think he's saying that "We'd wake up in the morning, and pretend, all of us, that nothing happened the night before and carry on for another day." Sort of like a defence mechanism that chldren might use to survive.


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> Necsus, it must be referring to the father, otherwise Joe wouldn't be remembering that all the kids 'would lie there shivering with the fright, waiting for him to come home'. He should have said, _You'd get up in the morning with *him having* no memory of beat*(ing)* the stuffing out of us the night before. _Grammar tends to be put on the back burner when people get emotional. They also abbreviate when it's obvious what they mean.



That's exactly how I read it, Charles. To me it would make no sense otherwise.

Edit. Rrose: so you think they only pretended nothing had happened? That would also make sense.


----------



## gandolfo

Hi all

I think I'm with Ron on this one, the phrase makes sense to me: they'd pretend nothing had happened knowing that one day they'd escape to America. Also it's Irish English so I guess in dialect then it could be quite a common way of phrasing it.....rather than a grammatical lapse


----------



## luway

Anche quella che loro facessero finta che nulla era accaduto la notte prima è un'ipotesi, però. Non viene detto né lasciato intuire. L'unica cosa di cui si parla è la paura delle botte e quanto fossero violente (capaci di '_beat the stuffing out  of us'_). Se voi veniste presi a botte in quel modo una notte sì e una no, vi sembrerebbe tanto strano ritrovarvi il mattino dopo così storditi da non ricordare nulla di cos'era accaduto?
Che poi sia l'effetto fisico delle botte in sé a non far ricordare niente, o un meccanismo di difesa, o tutt'e due, comunque io non vedo Joe e il resto della famigli alzarsi tranquillamente come niente fosse, anche perché: 1. se sono stati presi a botte ne portano i segni/sentono dolore, quindi per quanto la loro mente cerchi di rimuovere l'accaduto comunque si interrogheranno sulla cosa, no?; 2. la sera si ritrovavano a tremare nel letto, quindi eccome se sapevano/eran ben coscienti di cosa succedeva in casa loro, a loro, se il padre rincasava. Che devo dire, a me l'unico senso che risulta plausibile è quello del ritrovarsi così pesti e storditi la mattina da non ricordare (quasi più) cosa esattamente sia successo...
(Ma mi piacerebbe esser convinta del contrario, per cui continuo a leggere volentieri le altre 'letture'! )


----------



## london calling

Più leggo il brano e più sono convinta che rrose ci ha visto giusto. Non rimuovevano i ricordi: il giorno dopo facevano finta di niente, per non prenderne ancora, un meccanismo di difesa. Vero, non viene detto a chiare lettere, e per giunta viene detto in un anglo-irlandese alquanto sgrammaticato, ma....


----------



## luway

È decisamente plausibile, sì, che in una tale situazione, per tirare avanti come meglio possibile, la famiglia al mattino si comportasse come nulla fosse.
(Però va tradotto quello che l'autore che ha scritto, che mi pare sia che --nell'evenienza del rientro a casa del padre-- il mattino dopo uno si sarebbe alzato senza [nemmeno potersi ricordare] il ricordo delle botte violente.)

Necsus, nel film non c'è qualche scena (flashback magari) in cui si vede la vita in famiglia, le loro notti e le loro mattine dopo quelle notti? Se sì, il loro aspetto e il loro comportamento dovrebbero chiarire ogni dubbio.


----------



## london calling

luway said:


> (Però va tradotto quello che l'autore che ha scritto,



Il problema è proprio quello: scritto com'è scritto il dialogo la traduzione sembrerebbe facile a prima vista:

_Ti alzavi/Uno si alzava la mattina senza ricordarsi delle botte prese/avendo scordato le botte che avevamo preso... 

_Ma non ha alcun senso nel contesto, per cui per forza va interpretato, visto che non si può tradurre come se fosse inglese "standard" (cosa che non è, peraltro).

Nexie, non c'è null'altro che ci può aiutare?


----------



## beauxyeux

Non useresti il condizionale nella traduzione?

"Ti saresti alzato così pesto tanto da non ricordare neppure le botte prese"

Non potrebbe passare al tu quasi a coinvolgere chi ascolta?


----------



## london calling

beauxyeux said:


> Non useresti il condizionale nella traduzione?
> 
> "Ti saresti alzato così pesto tanto da non ricordare neppure le botte prese"
> 
> Non potrebbe passare al tu quasi a coinvolgere chi ascolta?


No, perché il "would" non è condizionale qui: viene utilizzato per descrivere una cosa che si era soliti fare (non mi dilungo: ci sono altri thread che ne parla, me li ricordo).

When I was younger I would get up/I used to get up at 6 every morning
_Quand'ero più giovane mi alzavo/ero solita alzarmi alle 6 tutte le mattine

_L'utilizzo del "tu" invece della forma impersonale "one" è normalissimo in inglese (forse solo la nostra Regina lo usa ancora quando parla!), per cui non mi ha fatto né caldo né freddo (cioè mi sembra normale): quello che ho trovato strano invece è che si usa _you/tu_ e invece dopo si parla di _us/noi_).


----------



## beauxyeux

Sì sapevo di would con il significato di abitudine al passato. In effetti mi ha fatto dubitare il condizionale usato poco prima, ma è più corretto parlare di un'abitudine in questo caso mentre nella frase precedente c'è una if clause. Per quel che riguarda il "you" mi ha fatto venire in mente l'uso in francese di "on" che però poi quando viene richiamato si trasforma in "nous". Non so se mi spiego, e forse è solo un collegamento azzardato...


----------



## You little ripper!

It is a well-known fact that persons who get drunk remember very little, if anything, the next morning (Why Drunks Forget) . I used to get beaten by my father when he was drunk and  I'd be interested to know how old all the kids were when they experienced the beatings - the way I reacted when I was younger compared to how I reacted as I got older was quite different. A young child would find it very hard to pretend that it hasn't happened, but it is possible with an older one. 

Necsus, are you working from a transcript? Have you checked the movie to see whether it's the same as the transcript?


----------



## rrose17

But Charles this is from a movie script, not real life. A writer has chosen these words, with pretty clear ideas in his or her head about what they wanted this character to express.


----------



## You little ripper!

rrose17 said:


> A writer has chosen these words, with pretty clear ideas in his or her head about what they wanted this character to express.


The writer may had a clear idea in his head what he wanted the character  to express, but it hasn't translated very well, otherwise we wouldn't  be speculating about what he meant. 



> But Charles this is from a movie script, not real life.


 Movie scripts are based on real life, unless of course it's science  fiction. I'm not saying it's impossible (who knows the workings of the Irish mind? ) but I find it hard to understand how "You'd get up in the morning with no memory of him beat the stuffing out of us the night before" translates  to 'you'd wake up pretending not to have been beaten the night before'. Considering that drunks are notorious amnesiacs the morning after, it sounds more logical to me that it's referring to the father.


----------



## Necsus

luway said:


> Necsus, nel film non c'è qualche scena (flashback magari) in cui si vede la vita in famiglia, le loro notti e le loro mattine dopo quelle notti?


No, luway, (purtroppo?) la storia qui inizia e qui finisce.


london calling said:


> Nexie, non c'è null'altro che ci può aiutare?


Ahimè, temo di no. Più avanti nel film Helen dirà a Joe che è un ubriacone come il padre. Ma questo non aggiunge molto a quello che (non) sappiamo.


Charles Costante said:


> Necsus, are you working from a transcript? Have you checked the movie to see whether it's the same as the transcript?


Well, Charles, it' s the dialogue list, usually taken from the film. I tried to understand what he say but Irish seems another language to me: _hide _becomes _hoid_! So the 'you' at the beginning of the sentence could even be 'he', as far as I understand!


----------



## You little ripper!

Necsus said:


> Well, Charles, it' s the dialogue list, usually taken from the film. I tried to understand what he say but Irish seems another language to me: _hide _becomes _hoid_! So the 'you' at the beginning of the sentence could even be 'he', as far as I understand!


You could be right, Necsus. If it's the dialogue list and not the original script, then the person transcribing from the movie, particularly if s/he wasn't Irish, could have made a mistake.


----------



## You little ripper!

I've just downloaded the movie and watched that section three times (to be sure, to be sure, to be sure ) and it's definitely '*He'd* get up in the morning with no memory.............. ". I can't  work out exactly word for word what the rest of sentence says because the volume is so low; I'll listen to it again later (when there's less traffic) and see if I can hear it more clearly. If anyone's interested, PM me for the link.


----------



## gandolfo

> My Da, now there was a boozer. A fierce *whore* for the drink. None of us ever slept. We'd be lying there, shivering with the fright, waiting for him to come home. Knowing that if he did -- there'd be no place to hide. *He'd* get up in the morning with no memory of him beat the stuffing out of us the night before. You know what kept me from killing him?
> 
> HELEN TO JOE:
> What?
> JOE TO HELEN:
> The thoughts of getting on a boat and hopping it to America.



I've just listened totally agree with Chas...it's *he. *​The rest of the transcript is correct though


----------



## luway

Evviva! Grazie per aver risolto il mistero


----------



## Matrap

Allora avevo ragione quando ho detto che lo "you" non si accordava con quell' "him"...


----------



## london calling

Well done Charles!.D


----------



## Necsus

Thanks a lot, Charles! So the subject was the father (if you want to see the film, I'll give you by PM the link provided by Charles).
Quello che francamente ancora non riesco a capire è come chi ha rilevato il testo possa aver pensato a 'you' al posto di 'he'... Ma tant'è.


----------

